# You know you're getting old when.....



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Your wife buys you a pair of these....


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

220, Rick and Don will see this as practical!


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

if the lights came in red you could use them for sneaking into a stand at dark


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes very practical, would greatly help finding that First Step on the high seat!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's "high chair" !!!

Not for me... I gotta have backs on mine and a fluffy tigger head is always nice ...He's T T T Terrrifffic.
You can keep the night dress too!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Tom...is that you in the photo ?

And no...I do not need to see the rest of the photo


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Ya mean ya don't want to see my scar ? LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sure Tom let's see it. Did they just put a zipper in this time ?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Mattuk said:


> 220, Rick and Don will see this as practical!


There have been nights..............


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Did'nt they use to put them on the back of the tennis shoes and it made it easier for the cops to chase the bad guys? That and their pants down to their knees made runnin a little harder !!!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Sure Tom let's see it. Did they just put a zipper in this time ?


 I tried and doc wouldn't go for it. Oh well. There goes my career as a bikini model.....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Man..... I got the shivers thinking about that one....


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

You know you're getting older when you get a haircut and without asking, the lady cutting your hair trims your ear hair. The really bad part is it sounds like a weedeater going through johnson grass.


----------

